
The Rust Programming Language Pre-Sale - Dowwie
http://www.nostarch.com/Rust
======
whatnotests
Please update the link to
[https://www.nostarch.com/Rust](https://www.nostarch.com/Rust) \-- the current
link doesn't work for the shopping cart.

~~~
bluejekyll
YES! the site should redirect immediately, which it does not.

~~~
billpollock
Weird. We just completed a site migration. I'll have to make sure that the
HTTPS​ is still working correctly on Cloudflare.

Thanks for the heads up.

------
danjoc
Is this a print of "the book" or is there some additional content here that we
should be interested in?

~~~
steveklabnik
To add on to what Manish said, it's important to us that the core docs remain
free and accessible, which is one of the reasons why it was great to work with
NoStarch; they're super happy to keep the book 100% open source. Win-win.

In addition, the plan is to donate the proceeds to OpenHatch.

~~~
billpollock
100% true

------
idsout
The No Starch shopping cart is having issues for me. I'll come back later in
the day and try again. I got to "Review your order", then "You have no items
in your shopping cart."

~~~
idsout
Aha, changing the URL to
[https://www.nostarch.com/Rust](https://www.nostarch.com/Rust) (https) worked
for me.

~~~
billpollock
We enforce https

~~~
billpollock
I'll ask our developer to check on this tomorrow. Cloudflare settings appear
to be correct.

------
6nf
What's the release date?

~~~
billpollock
We've got it listed as an October release but basically, when it's done.

